# Do looks matter



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

I bet you wonder what trouble I am starting now.
This is a real question.
My wife is looking for more hunting appearal.
Because we mostly have catalog service she has been checking out camo clothing for women. Is there any differance in the clothing for women? Also new boots. Do they offer better boots for women.? Her sorals are getting to small with wool socks.
She normally puts on her camo in the woods.
She feels that the womens style might not be as bulky.
I want her to look at layering wool and sadal cloth. But she will get what she wants, I guess my opinion don't matter any more.
I'll let her know your responce.
Some day when she gets the bug will invest in another computer for home and she can get involved with this group herself, than you can all gang up on me and tell her how rotten I've been.
Thanks for the help and I am sure there will be more questions.
Oct.1


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

I would say that women's sizes do make a difference. shirts and coats fit through the arms better, sleeves don't get in the way. Pants don't droop in the crotch. It just makes you more comfortable. There is less womens clothes out there and they tend to be the more expensive stuff. I found alot of mine at bass pro.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

I wear men's camo's because there is nothing around here that offers a womens line. I'm afraid to buy clothes out of a magazine because I like trying things on to ensure they fit. I would imagine that women's camo's would fit a whole lot better. Just remember your wife is a women and she'll make the best choice, lol. Later Born


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Oct 1, While I can't answer re: fit I have noticed that Cabela's and Bass Pro have been expanding their women's line of clothing and boots.

Born, If you order from Cabela's, rest assured they will take care of you if something doesn't fit just right. I've even ordered pants that they hemmed and they took them back. Their customer service is the best I've ever experienced.


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

It's not so much how it looks, but the way clothes fit. I know that on me men's shirts are either too snug in the hips or the shoulders and sleeves are huge! men's pants feel like I'm wearing hip boots - the waist isn't even touching me and the seat is tight. And then there are the boots....way too big and wide! Yes, women's clothes are much better! (And of course then there's an excuse to shop, not that we need one) LOL
Also, I've posted this before, but just F.Y.I., this is a web site that has hunting clothes for women only. http://tomboy-womenoutdoors.com/


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Jam,
Thank-You
I have to hook that relick of a computer up at home fir the wife.
She'll love brousing that site.
Also its a new place to shop for her Birthday gifts also.
Thanks again


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

October 1,

If your wife needs new boots, it would be my suggestion that you look at the Danner boots. They make a quality boots in women sizes. My wife loves her boots and comfortable warmer feet are a must, if you want her to enjoy her time in the woods. They might be a little expensive on first observation, but they are the most critical apparel of all the hunting garb she will bring home.

------------------
Trapper Dave


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Trapper Dave,and all you shoppers,
Buy the very best you can afford for your women folk. It'll keep them warm and dry so they have fun. Then they will go out again.
Same goes for your children,keep them warm and dry and they'll have fun.
When Cindy has her hunting gear on she's wearing and carrying over $1000.00 easy.
I am not a rich guy!!!!! but she will go out hunting with me every time I ask her to.
Last year deer hunting she read a book while hunting she was dry and comfy. Maybe this year she'll worry less about the book. Point is she was out there and not sitting home.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Dave your quit a guy. But your right, the more comfy newbi's are the greater the chance of them going out again. Give Cindy some time someday she'll suprise you. Later,Born


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Just want to say thanks again.
My wife bought herself a new coat, pants and bibs made of sadel cloth. Not bad.
A group of us are going to explore the new Cabela's tonight after work and believe it or not but my lovely wife handed me $200.00 this morning and said have fun.
I guess you have to give a little to get a little.
Little does she know that I have my own Cabela's account also.
Ya Hoo!!!


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Have fun shopping there Oct, Lol. Born


----------



## mauso2 (Oct 3, 2000)

I totally agree with the fit factor, And as trout commented is the truth. If I woman Feels Good and Looks Good - She is Happy and there is nothing better that a Happy Huntress

Terry


----------



## fishnhuntngal (Oct 20, 2000)

Hi all. I'm from Minnesota but my hunny lives in Michigan. I spend as much time as I can there, and will be deer hunting there this year as well as in MN. I have been hunting for 11 yrs now. Womens clothes are finally showing up in catalogs and stores. Cabela's has a womens catalog you can order it or clothes online. It's small, but a start. I love my Georgia Boot Company hunting boots. Womens sizes, thinsulate and Gortex lining. Toasty. I do buy some mens products, usually so I can get them big and layer my clothes acording to the weather. Gander Mt. and Cabela's are my favorite places to shop. Shoot straight and be safe! fishnhuntngal

------------------
The Woods and Water are my church....
Leave them as you found them, or cleaner!!!


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

I will vouch for Danner boots David. Danner boots are all I wear and almost 365 days a year and I have used Danners since the early 80's.They have a very large selection in womens sizes.They are exspensive,but they last a very, very, long time.I use them for work and hunting and I have never had a wet sock...SnS


----------



## Mainspring (Oct 5, 2000)

Good call on the Danner boots. I still wear a pair that I bought in 1988, and beat upon for 5 years in the Army. I had to have them resoled a couple of years ago, but if you figure the cost of the initial investment, and the resoling, over the 12 years that I've used them, I still come out ahead financially. I now have a couple of other pairs of them for different occasions, and are the only boots I buy now. I just make sure to get the stich down sole style, so that I can replace the soles.

------------------
If you continue to think as you've always thought, you'll continue to get what you've always gotten...Is it enough?


----------

